
Show HN: Chatbot for sending free postcards duiring COIVID-19 quarantine - theveloped
https://melonpost.com/?redirect=mobile
======
theveloped
Hi everyone, I have removed the 2.99 payment from my postcard chatbot while
the quarantines or my wallet last. Send a postcard to a friend or family
member who is helping to fight the pandemic or who need some extra love in
general!

